# Running a 2nd TiVo



## AWT (Aug 25, 2005)

I've got a spare TiVo and Turbonet card doing nothing and I'm considering getting it up and running. It wouldn't get used all that often because I try and record as much as possible from the secondary channels in the small hours, but it would be very handy all the same!

So, to this end, I have a few questions...

- Are there any neat "must have" hacks for 2 networked TiVo's?

- Do I have to use 2 TiVo remotes or can I somehow 'hotkey' between the two boxes?

- Given that one box has a current subscription and that they would be networked, how do I share the guide data between the two boxes?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## danksy (May 21, 2002)

I have just bought a second tivo two :up: My main tivo is also networked and I have exactly the same questions


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I wrote a couple of hacks, one to allow you two watch stuff from one TiVo on the other, which you can find on Deal Database.

Another lets an conflicts on one TiVo be recorded on the other, which you can find on this forum somewhere.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

> how do I share the guide data between the two boxes?


AFAIK you can't and discussion of attempting to is forbidden here.

I thought about getting a second Tivo a while ago, but decided in the end it would get so little use it wasn't worth it. Maybe as my daughter gets older I'll find a need though!


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

AWT said:


> - Do I have to use 2 TiVo remotes or can I somehow 'hotkey' between the two boxes?


You need two TiVo remotes.
Do what I did and buy a black one; I still pick up the wrong one, but usually stop myself before I press any buttons. 

Also, feel free to use a couple of my *Lovely TiVoWeb Themes* to help you distinguish betwixt the two in your browser.


----------



## grhm (Nov 8, 2004)

Do you have both TiVos in the same room?

I'd have thought both would respond to the remote IR code at the same time (or is there a hack to change them?)


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Eric - I'm using your lovely themes (and hackman bits) and they really are very good. Thankyou!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Eric - I'm using your lovely themes (and hackman bits) and they really are very good. Thankyou!


Why does it not surprise me that Colin would be a fan of Eric's rather garish taste in colour schemes.

Perhaps he can't see them with the paper bag firmly over his head.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

grhm said:


> Do you have both TiVos in the same room?
> 
> I'd have thought both would respond to the remote IR code at the same time (or is there a hack to change them?)


RTFM

Page 103

http://www.telewestinfo.co.uk/tivo/TivoUG.pdf

With thanks to Carl


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

AWT said:


> I've got a spare TiVo and Turbonet card doing nothing and I'm considering getting it up and running. It wouldn't get used all that often because I try and record as much as possible from the secondary channels in the small hours, but it would be very handy all the same!
> 
> So, to this end, I have a few questions...
> 
> ...


I taught the two different remote codes to a Home Theater MX-500 remote.
This works fine with no crossover problems.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> I wrote a couple of hacks, one to allow you two watch stuff from one TiVo on the other, which you can find on Deal Database.
> 
> Another lets an conflicts on one TiVo be recorded on the other, which you can find on this forum somewhere.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=138225&page=2&pp=30

Given that one of them is unsubbed, you might be better off with the manual version of the module 
(post #44 above)


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Why does it not surprise me that Colin would be a fan of Eric's rather garish taste in colour schemes.
> 
> Perhaps he can't see them with the paper bag firmly over his head.


Pete, you've made great play of the fact that you help people on this board, and that you make useful, helpful posts.

In what way was that useful, or helpful to the OP?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ericd121 said:


> Pete, you've made great play of the fact that you help people on this board, and that you make useful, helpful posts.
> 
> In what way was that useful, or helpful to the OP?


Eric,

Sorry if you feel I was a little negative towards your Lovely Themes.

I know that they will of course be to some other people's tastes, as has been proven by the number of people who say they are using them and feel they are an improvement over any of those that come with Tivoweb. It just so happens that in my case with my different colour tastes I prefer daynight used in Firefox (where a little TivoGuy appears on the desktop who does not appear with this theme in IE6 or IE7). Also there is a Tivo spider's web add on for the Tivoweb desktop that goes beautifully with that theme but sadly not with so much with your Lovely Themes.

It is obviously to be much appreciated that you have gone to all the trouble to extend the choice of Tivoweb Themes available, so that everyone has the opportunity to choose a Theme that is to their own liking. :up:


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Eric,
> 
> Sorry if you feel I was a little negative towards your Lovely Themes.


Once again you totally miss the point.

Apology not accepted.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ericd121 said:


> In what way was that useful, or helpful to the OP?


Eric,

I am unaware of any requirement that all posts in a thread in the forum must only be relevant to the issues raised by the forum member that started the thread in his first post. It is also legitimate for them to respond to points made by subsequent posters in a thread. If however a moderator feels the thread has gone Off Topic he will split those posts off into another thread, assuming he has the time and inclination to do so.

My comments about your Lovely Themes being a little garish and relating it to Colin Younger's unusual avatar with the paper bag over his head were only intended to be humorous. As colour schemes are a matter of personal taste surely you can live with the fact that they are not my personal preference, even though there are many other forum members happily using them and who have complemented you on them. As I said Themes are a matter of taste - it just so happens that your taste in colours (which mainly centres around making one rather bright colour dominant in the theme) is not my taste in colours. That does not mean you should not have produced your Lovely Themes or made them available to the world at large to download.

I am truly sorry if I have hurt or offended you in any way, as you are a very longstanding forum member with extensive Tivo knowledge who has made many valuable and helpful posts in this forum.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Eric,
> 
> I am unaware of any requirement that all posts in a thread in the forum must only be relevant to the issues raised by the forum member that started the thread in his first post.


Yes, Pete, you are unaware;
despite being told many times not to start discussions in the Programme Listings/Schedule Errors thread, you continue to do so.

My point is that your attempts at humour are seen by many of us as rude, or as personal attacks.

To be absolutely clear, this is not about my Lovely Themes;
I genuinely have no interest in your opinion of my work, 
and seeing as I have lost all respect for you due to your behaviour toward Stuart and others, 
I'm not really interested in your opinions on other people's work either.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ericd121 said:


> To be absolutely clear, this is not about my Lovely Themes;
> I genuinely have no interest in your opinion of my work, and seeing as I have lost all respect for you due to your behaviour toward Stuart and others,
> I'm not really interested in your opinions on other people's work either.


Dear Eric,

I am so sorry you now feel this way about me and however much you deny it I feel that my own pathetic and philistine lack of appreciation of your Lovely Themes may be a partial cause, even if what you see as my pollution of the Listings thread is the other bigger one.

I know there is a sort of culture in this forum that TivoCommunity should only be a sort of spiritual love in between Tivo owners, where we are all on the same side and singing completely from the same hymn sheet, but I must point out to you that this is not how many web forums work. Many of them are about extremely robust debate where many strongly contrasting opinions are expressed. At places like www.airdisaster.com or www.digitalspy.co.uk the only real rule is that you must avoid outright defamation or gross factual inaccuracy.

While I and TCM (as we must now call him) have undoubtedly had our moments of strong disagreement I think we both appear to have a certain respect for one another. I note for instance that TCM agreed with my view that to expect broadband internet to be a completely unrestricted service regardless of use is unreasonable. I certainly have the utmost respect for TCM and his huge level of Tivo expertise, even if I may have disagreed with him or criticised him on occasion, especially on the subject of his apparently unlimited bank balance for funding the activities of the Murdoch Sky subscription television empire.

I am sorry to have upset a forum member who has always expressed such very sensible opinions on this forum and therefore I will do my best to avoid this in the future.


----------



## George (Nov 14, 2001)

AWT said:


> - Do I have to use 2 TiVo remotes or can I somehow 'hotkey' between the two boxes?
> Cheers
> Andrew


So, going back to the original question....

I have a Two Tivo remote that someone bought back for me from the US, I presume someone on Ebay will be selling them (or possibly even TivoHeaven/Land but I haven;t looked). This basically has a switch for tivo 1 and tivo 2.

Someone has already posted the link to get the two machines on different remote codes.

Hope that helps

George


----------

